
Show HN: 1 kB JavaScript framework for building front end applications - jorbuc
https://github.com/jorgebucaran/hyperapp/pull/726
======
acemarke
You've submitted your framework repeatedly under other usernames. It's a nice
library, but creating a new account just to re-submit this as a "Show HN", and
doing so by pointing to an issue, is kinda gaming the system.

~~~
jorbuc
V2

